# Frog Call - An iPhone App. Feedback, please!



## MKammerer (Apr 21, 2008)

How many times have you pulled up YouTubed, looked for a good video of a frog call and played it to stimulate your males to call? It turned out to be a frustrating process. Maybe it was a good call, or maybe it was just background noise of the nightly news playing in the background. 

I wanted to develop an app that made it easier. Find species you have or dream of and play their call. I contacted a few friends, and in the last few weeks I finished the design and am currently developing the app. 

*Sign up for updates here: Frog Call: An iPhone App For Frog Keepers*

So here's what I'd love to hear from you:

Has anyone put together a frog call resource in the past?

*Would you like to contribute photos or calls? I'm being very selective right now, so don't be offended if I don't use a photo. Call with little background noise are always a plus.

If so, leave them here or drop me an email (matthew at frogcall dot com)*

I'm looking forward to working with folks on this. Since I've shown Chris Sherman, Mike @ Black Jungle, and few other local they have been excited. I'd love to hear your feedback as well.

Right now this will be iOS only. Looking into Android next, then windows. The whole process is going to cost a few thousand dollars for iOS alone, so I want to try a single market to start. Not looking to make money, but it'd be great for the project to pay for itself in the end.

Looking forward to hearing feedback, and showing off the app soon!

_PS - Ignore the frog names in the mockup, the designer was not a frog keeper_


----------



## Okita (Jan 25, 2014)

Omg I have done that quite a few times! this is such a good idea! Lemme know if i can help in anyway. I dont have many calls but i do take pics of the frogs i have


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

YES!!

An efficient and accurate database of frog calls would be amazing! Not only would it be good for getting a response from your frogs, but you could get an idea of what each species sounds like before purchasing it. It would also be great for teaching non-frogger friends about your animals. I would use it without a doubt. 

Just make it iPad compatible and free. 

John


----------



## msb5446 (Apr 7, 2013)

Sent a PM about this, but hands down, I am in full support of this. Would have offered the same myself if I had a clue how to build apps, heh. Just super happy to see something like this hopefully go live. Trying to go on a YouTube hunt especially for some of the tougher, harder to find calls is just downright annoying, especially if the quality isn't there. So, yes, please make 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aldross (Dec 30, 2013)

Hell i would download it and just play it for fun.
Heres a pic I just took with my new Nikon.








Also if you want to add FBT mine are calling non stop and I could prolly get some good calling/group calling and pics of them to.


----------



## Okita (Jan 25, 2014)

Here is a pic of my Leuc


----------



## MKammerer (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks for the positive feedback. Unfortunately I won't be able to make it free, I'm investing a significant chunk of time and my savings into the development. 

If you have a series of high quality photos, drop me a PM with a link to some examples please. 

If you have a clear calling video or sound file, please drop me a PM.

Thanks guys!


----------



## NM Crawler (Jan 23, 2012)

Have a handful of calling pumilio if you need calls. Not sure what's the best way to send you them. Pm if tech savvy...haha


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Mistking already has a pretty complete collection of frog calls: MistKing Misting Systems by Jungle Hobbies Ltd
Make sure you scroll all the way down.

I'd only ever be interested in an app for this if it were available for android and free...so I guess I'll stick to using the mistking one


----------



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)

I would not invest thousands into this. I don't think you will make your money back as there is only a limited market in PDFs and why would one pay for an app when you can get all the calls for free through various web sites.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

bsr8129 said:


> I would not invest thousands into this. I don't think you will make your money back as there is only a limited market in PDFs and why would one pay for an app when you can get all the calls for free through various web sites.



The PDF hobby would probably be only a fraction of the market. Of course as it is designed that's how it is marketed, so you might want to consider broadening the base,

I also find it funny that people won't spend a couple dollars on an app but they'll waste $4 on a cup of bad coffee. Maybe you're neither, but just saying.


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

Theres also dendrobates.org for call downloads. But I'd be interested in the app if it were available for more systems than just iphones as I dont have one. It would be nice to have all this at the tip of your finger.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

ZookeeperDoug said:


> The PDF hobby would probably be only a fraction of the market. Of course as it is designed that's how it is marketed, so you might want to consider broadening the base,
> 
> I also find it funny that people won't spend a couple dollars on an app but they'll waste $4 on a cup of bad coffee. Maybe you're neither, but just saying.


For the record, I'm not one of those people Doug

The cheaper you make the app, the more people will use it. Honestly though, there is probably a price sweet spot where you get the most money out of it and the most users.

Will the app likely require an internet connection to access the calls? I' not especially tech savvy but just another thought...

John


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

I generally do not spend money on apps for my iphone. However, I have broken my no spending rule a couple of times on the .99 apps. And I know I would spend a buck on an app about PDF's... I mean can anyone seriously sit there and say they do not spend a dollar on less on even a daily basis? I drink on my break at work costs 1.25 and I dont even finish it by the end of my shift.. Just saying lol


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Good luck with this, it has tweaked my interest a bit.

Also, if you guys don`t like the idea fine, I think posting websites for free
dart frog calls is unnecessary. We all know where to get them.
It`s his time and money let him do what the hell he wants.


----------



## MKammerer (Apr 21, 2008)

I understand not everyone will buy it. I go through that every day in my marketing role. I believe it will solve a problem, people will pay for it, and I won't retire from it.  

The bigger goal is to produce something I'm proud of, adds value to the community, and is used and loved by folks. How often do we get to do something like that? 

Onward and upward! Still looking for high quality photos and calls.


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

Enlightened Rogue said:


> Good luck with this, it has tweaked my interest a bit.
> 
> Also, if you guys don`t like the idea fine, I think posting websites for free
> dart frog calls is unnecessary. We all know where to get them.
> It`s his time and money let him do what the hell he wants.


The OP askd if anyone has ever put together a frog call resource in the past.


----------



## toksyn (Mar 5, 2011)

Personally, I think it's great and wouldn't mind paying for it, but I wish it was more web-app style and cross platform. Having things restricted to one platform (Apple in this case) makes it useless to me and all the other Android folk.


----------



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/breeding-eggs-tadpoles/86989-need-helpers-production-new-app.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/breeding-eggs-tadpoles/85568-useful-app-idea-pdf-breeders.html

Might want to see if these guys ever made any progress or found enough calls


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

scoy said:


> The OP askd if anyone has ever put together a frog call resource in the past.


Sorry, my bad


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

Its cool, I get what you were saying. It seems like theres always so many nay sayers, basicly telling the guy to quite before he starts. I would love to have this type of app and wouldnt mind paying a few bucks for it. Hopefully its a sucess and it becomes available for more platforms.


----------



## lookitsadam (Jul 1, 2013)

I love the idea and definitely think it has potential! Will it only be dart frog calls or will each frog have an information type page as well (locations found, size, possible care/breeding activities)?


----------



## joshbaker14t (Jun 11, 2012)

This exists for free in the android market. Dendrocall

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## MKammerer (Apr 21, 2008)

Too late to quit before I start, already there.

I've also designed a screen to talk a bit about breeding behavior, call loudness, and a few other options.


----------



## athiker04 (Nov 15, 2013)

I'd pay a few bucks for an app like this as long as it was thoroughly thought out and well designed. 

I'm generally a free app person too but I realize that this would be an extremely niche market with a fairly limited number of potential customers. You're not going to make much throwing it out there for free and hoping to earn a lot off of some spammy ads running in the margins. I've paid for niche apps before.

People spend hundreds and HUNDREDS setting up just one viv and hundreds on a group of frogs to inhabit that viv - then they have a room full of them. $2.99 for a cool and useful app? I don't see the problem.

P.S. Just make it for android. I don't do apple.


----------



## stickingtotincs (Oct 8, 2013)

If the price was in the $1 - $5 range it would be worth it. Providing you could update with new calls every once in a while. I do the mistking thing, or the youtube thing as well... There is an app out there already that has buttons that allows sound snippits to be added to the buttons from your library of songs on the iPhone.... this app is free, but has ads and is a little clunky to use. An app dedicated to frog sounds would be awesome!


----------



## Coqui (Jan 17, 2013)

I think it's great, that you would take the time and money involved in this endeavor. I personally would support it, regardless if there are free ones online. I believe that it has to be priced reasonable in order to attract a good amount of supporters. What that price would be not sure. But I look forward to downloading this App.


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

I love this idea and I'd pay for a quality app. I'll skip out of my coffee for a day and buy the app. Small price to pay if it will be around $5 or so. 

I think information about the frogs along with the calls and photos would be very useful. I have a few recordings and photos you may be interested in...I will shoot you a PM here shortly.


----------



## punctata (Jan 31, 2011)

I need this app on my android phone for my tree frogs!!!! This would be great if it had tree frogs, darts, and other types of frogs or toads as well.

Also, if this only available for Iphone, that's not good as many people are leaving apple for other phones as apple makes expensive products that do less than the cheaper competition phones do.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

punctata said:


> I need this app on my android phone for my tree frogs!!!! This would be great if it had tree frogs, darts, and other types of frogs or toads as well.



Agreed! There are a lot of other frogs besides darts that I would be interested in if I had some good examples of calling. I try to get a good idea of what an animal is going to sound like before I buy it. An easy access resource would be very helpful when comparing species to each other.
John


----------



## MKammerer (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback, guys! The format lends itself to adding other species easily, and the name is kept general for that purpose. I want to start with 2-3 popular genus of darts then expand from there.


----------

